# Computer Randomly Shuts Down...usually while playing games



## sylverdawn (Jul 26, 2007)

I also posted this under a related thread (http://forums.techguy.org/games/678689-computer-just-shut-off-while.html )
but I suspect that I may get better results by starting a new thread.

As the subject states, my PC will randomly shut off. This usually happens when I'm in the middle of playing a game...or the demo/trial of a game. It's happened with several different games, so I don't think it's game specific.

The most recent occurrence was yesterday when I was playing Civilization IV (and had been playing for several hours). All of a sudden...the computer shut off, no warning, no error, nothing, just OFF. I waited a little while and turned it back on again, still no error message. I turned on SpeedFan and checked NVMonitor to see where my temps were at, and the video card seemed a bit high...around 71 C...and the temp stayed up around that until I turned it off for the night. This is the first time the computer has done this in over a month.

Today my GPU temp is running around 61 C, but I have only been browsing the web (email and this forum). Prior to now the usual "idle" temp for the GPU was around 53 C.

There is plenty of air flow through my case and minimal dust (just cleaned it again this morning). The fan on the card is working. All of my drivers are up to date.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Vanessa


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi sylverdawn
Looking at your spec and what you have said I think you may have a PSU problem not that your PSU is not up to the job if it is OK, but could be on its way out, and be struggling under pressure. The next time the PC shuts down check how hot your psu is.
As I said it looks to me as that could be your problem.
Rex


----------



## raptortech1628 (Feb 19, 2008)

your video accel may be too high, that sometimes causes an error like that.Just go to video properties and then advanced options and manually lower your accel, or you could install new drivers.


----------



## willforbes (Jan 20, 2008)

my brothers pc does this all the time. we found if we put a desk fan blowing on the back of the pc, or just opened the window so the room got cold, it never shuts down. thats obviously very unprofessional, though, but its definately a problem with overheating of some kind. you should have an aluminium case (keeps cool) and 2-3 fans in the case. if not, you're looking at a new power supply. theyre relatively cheap nowadays though.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

it does sound like a problem with over heating or the psu...u sed ur GPU gets to 61 degrees..thats not too bad..but how is ur CPU under load? how hot is that..and the motherboard...maybe install motherboard monitor to check this...

also what PSU have u got..what wattage is it?


----------



## sylverdawn (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions all. I'm at work right now, so I'm not in front of my PC.

rexgrant: It hasn't shut down since I posted, but when it does, I'll check the PSU temp.

raptortech: I'll check the video acceleration. The drivers are all up-to-date.

willforbes: The case is aluminum and I have 8 working fans... I don't think it's an airflow problem.

bloochoo: The PSU is a ThermalTake ToughPower 600W. I'll get back to you on the temps you asked for.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well..its not the temp of the psu itl be the temp of the motherboard that will indicate deep seated trouble...if the psu is too hot, the heat of the psu isnt the thing that will shut off the pc...itl be the fact the psu would have been faulty...such as a broken fan in the psu making it ova heat

do u remember what happened at around the time it started to shut off...or has the computer always shut off?


----------



## sylverdawn (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't find a way to check the MOBO temp... any suggestions?

The PSU fan is working fine. Nothing in particular happened prior to this problem starting... it just happened.

The only time I can get it to shut off is when playing the game Two Worlds... anywhere between 15 minutes to an hour and a half of playing, then...off.

I've recently found out that the hard drive where I install my games, including Two Worlds, is having problems... bad sectors and such. I'm planning to put in another drive soon to see if that may be the problem.

Thanks,
Vanessa


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

download and install motherboard monitor 5


----------



## sylverdawn (Jul 26, 2007)

I have Speedfan installed and running, but I can't figure out which temp is the mobo...

I tried Motherboard Monitor, but my mobo isn't listed.


----------



## allan163 (Apr 27, 2008)

Try change you PSU first, to see if your problem is caused by you PSU, I have the same problem as yours several months ago, and I changed my PSU , the problem is gone.


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

ITs heat issue. Had the same problem with my pc while playing games on really hot days. I bought a zalman 9700 cooler. Problem was solved. 

Most motherboard come with software to monitor your temperature. If you have one, alt+tab out of games to see your temperature.


----------

